# My dog loves the smell of pussy (strange dog behavior)



## psychetool

It's true, he loves the smell of pussy just like I do. If I come home and haven't had sex lately or been to a strip club he absolutely will not lay down on the bed with me. However, if I had sex recently or have been to a stripclub he just lies down and goes right to sleep. Something about the smell of pussy comforts him.

Anyone else notice any strange dog behaviors ?


----------



## gonzo.pete

My dog loves the taste of my bell end. He can't sleep without a good slurp on the old todger.


----------



## psychetool

You're a freak.


----------



## DG

Most dogs do. they like the funk! one of my dogs constantly licks my fiances ear trying to get ear wax lmao...its gross. 

Thats why dogs always eat socks, underwear, etc they like smells.


----------



## Lylesburg

dreamgirlie19 said:
			
		

> Most dogs do. they like the funk! one of my dogs constantly licks my fiances ear trying to get ear wax lmao...its gross.
> 
> Thats why dogs always eat socks, underwear, etc they like smells.




Very true thats usually why when a girl is ragging dogs will instantly go for their crotch & sniff.


----------



## Brownz

My dog has a fetish about people wearing rings. I think its the sweat gathering under the ring and causing a smell.  Urgggh


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

Shifting to S/O

CB


----------



## SA

* My dog loves the smell of pussy*

I think this is the best thread title to ever grace the SO forum. If I didn't know better, I'd think I was browsing GLP. Thanks CB and thanks psychetool.


----------



## axl blaze

I have the same problem. numbers of times my dog has taken my partner's panties and starting putting them in his mouth/chewing them while we were busy.

I can't tell you how many times I have been to Victoria's Secret the day after trying to compensate


----------



## thujone

my dog is so intelligent it has sex for me.  i drink a beer and get my fee after i take the blindfold off


----------



## percy168

i had a dog once, it loved the smell of pussy and would be straight to a womens crutch as soon as thet came in the room. if they were on their period he would go wild and try to shag their legs, he was quite a hit with the ladies.


----------



## motiv311

i hate the smell and taste of pussy... there is only one girl I have been with who had an attractive "pussy aroma and taste......    

          to me it smells/tastes like a mixture of blood/sweat/and tears


----------



## psychetool

Damn, going down on your girlfriend must suck...

I also recently noticed that my dog LOVES vegetables. Broccoli, lettuce, corn, cellary, brussle sprouts, and asparagus. Hell, I don't even like brussle sprouts.


----------



## Psychubus

motiv311 said:
			
		

> i hate the smell and taste of pussy... there is only one girl I have been with who had an attractive "pussy aroma and taste......
> 
> to me it smells/tastes like a mixture of blood/sweat/and tears



Salty blood?  Sounds better to me than semen tho...

psychetool, maybe it is not pussy scent that your dog is attracted to... but the pheromones that come out from your ballsack after sexual behavior %)


----------



## psychetool

I thought that might be it too but he doesn't chill out if I just wax it. It has to be the smell of women.


----------



## DarthMom

i am so glad my toy poodle is too small to reach my crotch.


----------



## AmorRoark

My Golden Retriever use to do this all the time. She sniffed men's and women's crotches but went more towards the ladies. I have absolutely no clue why she did this and it was cause for many a social embarrassments in our household.


----------



## psychetool

My dog isn't all up in girls crotches or anything, he just likes the smell on me. It's like puppy cologn or something. Chills him out.


----------



## Patey

This is a really weird thread....I dont know how I managed to stumble to the end of this page....


----------



## tobala

I was about to buy a Great Dane but you guys have talked me out of it.


----------



## Miss Peks

tobala said:
			
		

> I was about to buy a Great Dane but you guys have talked me out of it.


Honestly, I think you've made the right decision there!!

One of my old dogs used to bark at the waves at the beach. I thought that was pretty strange.


----------



## Tha Ghost

some gurls fuck dogs.


----------



## urdealer

Tha Ghost said:
			
		

> some gurls fuck dogs.



Yes this is true.I once new a girl who would tell people how she loved having this german shephard bite the back of her neck when he fucked her.NO SHIT

A very strange girl,she had just turned 17 or 18??I don't remember exactly and had just been released from the states custody,(Bad kid),had no social skills when she came out and talked of the only sex she could get besides another chick was this dog.She told this to enough people and was told never to return to like every place she visited and eventually she just dissapeared?


----------



## djwhirlpool

When I'm sitting on the toilet, my dog tries to lick the crotch of my panties.

I think I've finally got him to stop doing it though.  eww


----------



## AmorRoark

You don't you just close the door when you go to the bathroom? OMG I smell a spin-off thread!


----------



## xena

dogs are SO into crotches.  when my dog was still younger and hyperactive she violated people all the time.


----------



## New

sassylx said:
			
		

> *<Removed at the request of the OP>*



Yeah, I've noticed that dogs and horses really know how to operate a woman. It's just instinctual behavior.


----------



## djwhirlpool

AmorRoark said:
			
		

> You don't you just close the door when you go to the bathroom? OMG I smell a spin-off thread!



I never ever close the door unless I'm at someone else's house.


----------

